# Codificador estereo (nuevo sistema de codificación )



## piojo (Jun 18, 2015)

Hola amigos del foro buscando en youtube encontré este interesantate video y lo que mas me sorprendió es un  sistema novedoso, al menos para mi ,de codificación que menciona en el minuto 22:25 



   quería consultar a los colegas con mas conocimiento en el tema si están al tanto o si no entre todos poder desarrollar un circuito ya que  según menciona el autor tiene muchos beneficios en comparación a otros circuitos convencionales que todos conocemos , limpieza espectral ,el doble de nivel de modulación ...etc   dejo la pregunta abierta y los saludo atte.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 20, 2015)

piojo dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro buscando en youtube encontré este interesantate video y lo que mas me sorprendió es un  sistema novedoso, al menos para mi ,de codificación que menciona en el minuto 22:25 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRybsQPkBFs   quería consultar a los colegas con mas conocimiento en el tema si están al tanto o si no entre todos poder desarrollar un circuito ya que  según menciona el autor tiene muchos beneficios en comparación a otros circuitos convencionales que todos conocemos , limpieza espectral ,el doble de nivel de modulación ...etc   dejo la pregunta abierta y los saludo atte.



Hola Don piojo muuucho interesante ese aporte  , inclusible tengo en mi arquivos un tutorial mui conpleto con demonstraciones matemacticas que esplica ese nuevo metodo propuesto ( mi gran problema es localizar ese articulo en mi vasto arquibo  de modo puder subir el aca , una  ardua tarea ).
Quanto a diseñar (proyectar) un circuito que realize esa nueva propuesta , lo gran problema que veo es desahollar un bueno filtro "LSB" (23 - 38 KHz) de alto factor de merito "Q" , que tanbien tenga bajo atrazo de grupo para las diferentes frequenzias en la banda de pasagen.
Ese filtro debe sener enpleado despues de lo modulador banceado (LM1496P) de modo transformar la modulación AMDSB/SC en AMSSB.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Jul 24, 2015)

muy buen aporte , son muchas las ventajas como dice el video , ademas se ganaria potencia en el transmisor , mayor alcance de la transmision al tener menos ancho de banda, , menos intrerferencias, etc, lo ideal seria diseñar el filtro rechazabanda  en 3 bandas , o sea 3  filtros rechazabanda escalonados , se puede hacer con operacionales, , me tendria que fijar a ver que tengo



voy a hacer una prueba usando bobina y capaciotres a la salida del mc1496, a ver cuanto la puedo suprimir, tipo trampa de codificador de venus, que hice varios de esas trampas, aunque esta es una frecuencia mas baja, calculo que mas facil de hacer , sino tambien se podria hacer a la salida del sintetizador



a la final vamos a salir en blu en estereo , volvemos a 

la vieja blu en hf , ja ja


----------



## piojo (Jul 25, 2015)

gracias y mucha suerte con las pruebas si tenes alguna novedad comentalo , saludos .-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 26, 2015)

!!!Hola a todos , como promesia es deuda dejo aca un articulo que logre salvar en la Internet donde en el  es mui bien discutido esa nueva propuesta !!!!
Desejo que sea util a todos interesados en ese tema , desafortunadamente lo idioma original es en Ingles  .
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Jul 28, 2015)

gracias daniel , por el articulo , lo voy a mirar , cuando tenga tiempo voy a tratar de probar el filtro a la salida del mc1496 a ver quer pasa.


----------



## milenio turpo cahui (Ago 28, 2015)

Muy excelentes los videos explicativos de los fundamentos del generador stereo, lo que quiero saber es que versiones o tipos de generador tenemos en el Foro, y que circuitos integrados usan a ver si pueden subir las fotos, creo que entre todos podemos perfeccionarlo, yo tengo experiencia en el campo de radio Fm y Am.

Especialmente un saludo para nuestro amado amigo Daniel Lopez, que coopera bastante; aqui subo una foto del generador stereo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 17, 2015)

milenio turpo cahui dijo:


> hola a  toda gentita ;   especialmente  un saludo  para nuestro amado amigo daniel lopez   ,que coopera  bastante ;aqui subo  un  foto  de generador stereo



!!!!!Muchas gracias por tan amabiles palabras Don milenio turpo cahui !!!!!   , en realidad como ya aclarado soy un verdadero apacionado desde mucho chico por temas relacionados con telecomunicaciones y tanbien me gusta en demasiado conpartir todo lo conocimento adquirido con mis hermanos de comun gusto (electronica)     .
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## piojo (Nov 29, 2015)

hola migo milenio podrías compartir el circuito de tu codificador con nosotros , gracias .-


----------



## milenio turpo cahui (Dic 26, 2015)

hola como stas sriojo  aqui subo  mi trabajo   de stereo coder versión pro..y los comparto  a todos del os de foro

pcb encoder mpx


----------



## piojo (Dic 27, 2015)

hola amigo milenio com estas ,  excelente tu trabajo muy profesional , muy agradecido por la generosidad de tu parte , si no fuera molestia te pediría el circuito electrico y el circuito impreso pcb ( las pistas solamente ) a tamaño real para el que lo desee pueda comenzar la fabricacion del mismo .
lo que no le conulte si este coder trabaja con el sistema de codificación que se menciona en el video que esta en el inicio de este tema . tambien sería muy informativo para los colegas del foro si podrias publicar ,de tener, algunas mediciones del proyecto y resultados obtenidos en tus ensayos , desde ya muy agradecido , te saludo atte . claudio


----------



## Americo8888 (Dic 27, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola Don piojo muuucho interesante ese aporte  , inclusible tengo en mi arquivos un tutorial mui conpleto con demonstraciones matemacticas que esplica ese nuevo metodo propuesto ( mi gran problema es localizar ese articulo en mi vasto arquibo  de modo puder subir el aca , una  ardua tarea ).
> Quanto a diseñar (proyectar) un circuito que realize esa nueva propuesta , lo gran problema que veo es desahollar un bueno filtro "LSB" (23 - 38 KHz) de alto factor de merito "Q" , que tanbien tenga bajo atrazo de grupo para las diferentes frequenzias en la banda de pasagen.
> Ese filtro debe sener enpleado despues de lo modulador banceado (LM1496P) de modo transformar la modulación AMDSB/SC en AMSSB.
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!.
> ...



Hola Daniel, para producir una señal AMSSB, puede utilizarse una portadora directa y la otra  desfasada 90° y señal de audio tambien desfasada 90° de forma que entrando ambas a un modulador doble balanceado se puede obtener la banda lateral superior o inferior según se desee.
La señal moduladora seria la señal de audio (L-R) y la portadora seria la señal de 38KHz.
Saludos
Americo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 2, 2016)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Hola Daniel, para producir una señal AMSSB, puede utilizarse una portadora directa y la otra  desfasada 90° y señal de audio tambien desfasada 90° de forma que entrando ambas a un modulador doble balanceado se puede obtener la banda lateral superior o inferior según se desee.
> La señal moduladora seria la señal de audio (L-R) y la portadora seria la señal de 38KHz.
> Saludos
> Americo



!Sip   ,muy bien recordado Don Americo8888 , incluso ese fue lo premero metodo enpleyado para generar la BLU en los primordios de lo Radio en la decada de 1920 .
Desplazar 90 grados la subportadora de 38KHz es sensillo (una red "L" y "C" hace muy bien eso), ahora desplazar en 90 grados una "banda ancha" de audio( 20Hz hasta 15KHz) ya no se como hacer  nin cuanto es dificil realizar eso (conplejidad de lo circuito)    hay que estudiar mas sobre como hacer ese proceso.
En todo caso tu propuesta (idea) es mui bienvenida    , mas un grano de areia para pensar en como resolver esa "charada" sin recorrer a los "DSP" (Digital Signal Processor"), "FPGAs" , etc....... 
!Feliz 2016 y un saludo cordeal desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lumin (Jul 22, 2018)

una consulta amigos este codificador stereo que presenta en fotos el amigo milenio con cuanto se alimenta? osea que voltaje usa? gracias


----------

